# La Pavoni Maintenance



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips for maintaining and servicing a La Pav? Had a look on the Interwebs and found a few bits but wondered if anyone had any advice on here.

I've owned the machine for about six months and she gets used a few times a week, mainly weekends. I want to keep her going for as long as possible, is there anything I should be doing other than the usual cleaning routine?

Cheers.


----------

